# Maltese the most abandoned dog in Korea.



## pammy4501

Maltese most abandoned dog in Seoul

Really shocking.


----------



## dwerten

That is sad


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I guess the breeders there don't get involved in rescue?


----------



## iheartbisou

_"*The number of small dogs found abandoned reached about 12,000 between January and August this year*, among which 1,208 were Maltese followed by 1,125 shih tzu and 730 Yorkshire Terriers, among others.."_

wow!! that's an incredibly large number of dogs to be abandoned within 8 months! shocking and sad.

Suzan- maybe they don't have rescues there like they do in the US? Not so many other countries do and rarely to the extent of what the US has.


----------



## Johita

That is really sad :-(


----------



## kathym

That does not surprise me...look what is going on in our own backyard ..If it weren't for the great Rescue groups here how many little ones would be homeless..So sad


----------



## Cosy

Don't forget prices are much lower there and from what we've seen some false advertising. Poor little things.


----------



## princessre

Maltese were previously found to be the most "dumped" dog in Australia also:

Print fact sheet - Dog Dumpage


----------



## Cosy

princessre said:


> Maltese were previously found to be the most "dumped" dog in Australia also:
> 
> Print fact sheet - Dog Dumpage


2003 - due to agression. How sad is that?


----------



## princessre

Could it be due to poor breeding, in addition to lack of care and training by owner? Because the Maltese I know don't have an aggressive bone in their body.


----------



## Cosy

Yes, poor or mix breeding. It could also be lack of socialization or sold too young.


----------



## michellerobison

Breaks my heart to hear this. I don't think they have a very active rescue or animal shelter program in Korea or in Asia generaly. Didn't we have an SMer in Singapore or somwhere that had to get rid of a couple dogs because she had too many in her appartment and was worried the neighbors would tell the land lord?
Her husband wouldn't help and she had a baby on the way I think? I don't know if she's still on SM...


----------



## pammy4501

I think in part because Maltese are so gorgeous, and the puppies so adorable it works against them is some instances. People see the beauty and don't fully realize all that is involved in the upkeep and specific care for these dogs. A Maltese that is under socialized, ungroomed and with possible health issues is not what some people sign on for. Although I can't imagine abandoning a dog under any circumsances.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Aggression could easily be mistaken for fear or anxiety. Many dogs can only react by biting or growling when they are fearful or anxious. If taken too young or played with too rough then they may devlop a fear or high levels of anxiety in certain siutations and they might react by biting or growling - not exactly aggression in my mind but could be taken that way. Its so sad that these toy breeds are experiencing numbers this high.


----------



## Katkoota

That is sad indeed. 



Hunter's Mom said:


> Aggression could easily be mistaken for fear or anxiety. Many dogs can only react by biting or growling when they are fearful or anxious. If taken too young or played with too rough then they may devlop a fear or high levels of anxiety in certain siutations and they might react by biting or growling - not exactly aggression in my mind but could be taken that way.


yeah! I think so too! I am sure that the aggression isn't even close to when in some other breeds (such as pit bulls).

Crystal is an aggressive kisser  haha


----------



## mfa

Hunter's Mom said:


> Aggression could easily be mistaken for fear or anxiety. Many dogs can only react by biting or growling when they are fearful or anxious. If taken too young or played with too rough then they may devlop a fear or high levels of anxiety in certain siutations and they might react by biting or growling - not exactly aggression in my mind but could be taken that way. Its so sad that these toy breeds are experiencing numbers this high.



:goodpost:

terribly sad


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

So sad to hear these things....when I look at my two little ones, I have such love in my heart, I could not dump them anywhere.


----------



## yeagerbum

This is so sad to hear  I think the large number of Maltese dumped is because they're so beautiful, small, white, fluffy and just very popular. Since they are so popular and many people recognize the name, people try to breed a lot of them to meet market demand. If you could look at the proportion of abandoned dogs within each breed it is probably similar. 

I grew up in Beijing and know for a fact how easy one can obtain a dog there. I've visited the "pet markets" where there are various vendors just showing their little puppies in cardboard boxes, and they say they're pure breed "maltese" "shih tzu" or "charles king spaniel" when they are in fact mutts. There are no papers and one can obtain a puppy(probably under age) for 100 rmb which is about $10 and you can even haggle the price down if you're good at it. They promise the dog is going to stay small and white, and when they turn out bigger, or barks too much, or sheds people just dump them. Also because it is so easy to obtain one, people don't put much thoughts into getting one. Many kids can go and bring one home, and if their parents don't approve the dogs end up on the streets. It's true that many people fall in love with their dogs and pamper them with love, but just as many people treat them as "property."

edit: actually, the example above was how the situation was like 10 years ago. I think things have improved a bit now and there are pure breed "breeders" out there now and also more regulation. and of course, price of dogs have gone up along with everything else.


----------

